

No, the iPhone isn't boring - dko
http://blog.derrickko.com/no-the-iphone-isnt-boring/

======
calciphus
Yes, it is. Sorry, but it really, really is.

No NFC (and some crap about Square letting you use wifi): NFC is for far more
than just mobile payments. The ability to instantly swap and share content
between devices is spectacular. The fact that NFC isn't "popular enough" and
therefore the #2 mobile OS won't support it should be a sign the device is
"boring". And personally, if I could use NFC to touch my phone to a Square
terminal like I can with Google Wallet, I'd be a happy camper.

There are bigger screens: Quoting some guy who hasn't figured out how to hold
a phone with a larger screen comfortably (which everyone with a bigger screen
has) is just protecting your ego. My thumb can reach my entire screen, one
handed, on my Galaxy SIII. We all were told that the 3.5" screen was the
"perfect size for the human hand", and now that Apple has a bigger screen,
it's _also_ the perfect size? No, it's because iOS developers can't handle
variable display sizes, so Apple has to do these things in baby steps.

iOS is stale: Yes, it really is stale. It looks like a juiced-up palm pilot.
You can pretend all you want that "it's the most usable interface out there" -
well, maybe because you've been trained to use it. There's nothing that could
be better? Multi-tasking is as awesome as it could be? The Notification Center
was perfect when they lifted it from Android, and couldn't be improved?
Managing notification settings, app settings, having random apps that can't be
removed or put into a folder - these things are ideal? (I have a much longer
list of annoyances, but I'll spare you those). No, you're just trained. Best
for you. Not best. There's a difference.

It’s just longer: It's also lighter and thinner. So was the iPhone 4S too
heavy and fat, or would you have preferred they filled that space with a bit
more battery, so "you can make it through the day" isn't a selling point? They
quote the same battery life as the previous generation phone, despite new
chips and radios. So I can only assume at some point they went "Being the
fourth-thinnest smartphone currently for sale...that's way more critical than
8 extra hours of web browsing and apps. Good work team." Is that the choice
you would have made? Most users?

Congratulations, the iPhone is boring and you are happy with that. You've
decided you'd rather have predictable than amazing. Don't tell the rest of us
we're wrong for wanting more.

------
ryandvm
The why am I bored of hearing about it?

------
olgeni
Maybe it is boring, but receiving app submission feedback _always_ brings on a
sense of renewed wonder...

